# 5 Gallon Pico Reef (SPS)



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Just started this guy up, so far so good, SPS not dying on me. Needs moar sps!!! :bigsmile:

Thinking a pistol shrimp/goby pair for this one!

Cycling


New light, a Zetlight 72Watt, ZP2500. Much sharper colour and look than the T5 fixture I had before.





Any ID for this one?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice start!! goby/pistol shrimp pair is so fun to watch.. I just hated them for constantly digging and borrowing corals to their cave. I lost a couple of coral because of them... just don't put any corals on sandbed  I guess it will be ok as you mentioned SPS


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Speaking of Pistol Shrimp+Goby, I finally got some! Candy Cane pistol with a Hi Fin Goby. The Goby hung around the front sand area until I shooed him towards the rock. The pistol shrimp really chose a good spot to make his den! They are finally paired and eating so the worse is behind us. It funny I was explaining the pistol shrimp to my significant other and at that exact moment a hermie decided to investigate the den, some click clicking occurred 

Now the tank needs more SPS :bigsmile:

Heres the video:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice Pico! Put more Acros in there :bigsmile:

Get a blue tang! (jk)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Planning on it! And a yellow tang, 6 nemos, and a Bruce too! :bigsmile:

Speaking of acros, got some SPS from a group buy, now its a waiting game to see if they'll do well but they look good so far!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

nice acros! can't wait to see the school of Nemos and Tangs, Clown Trigger with Bruce :lol:

what (LED) Light fixture are you using?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Zetlight 72Watt, ZP2500.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Tank is filling in nicely, the Bonsai and the Acro are not too happy about the lighting. Both still alive, Bonsai looks like it is on its way out, but acro hanging in there. Got a bunch of other SPS and a new green Acan, everything is looking fairly stable right now. Getting some black stringy algae on the sand bed due to the flow...maybe another powerhead or some sand shifters are need


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good you should try some t5 there awsome for sps need an update btw


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

lol Scott...I do have a 2ft four bulb T5 fixture...but I prefer LEDs. Its hit and miss for SPS though.

I got a shipment of 10 florida rics from reefwars on black friday...they came cold and in rough shape, they might not all make it. Was going to wait until everything stabilized.

But here you go :lol:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, can't believe it's been three weeks since my last update. A lot of changes to this tank. Added some gorganions, 6 sexy shrimp, and 10 florida rics (from reef wars). Starting my ric garden, 3/10 came bleached, 1 still wont open, but the rest are recovering quickly and look great. I'll post some pics once they are all attached and happy. Keeping my Rasta frag in here as well until hair algae has been completely eliminated in my Euphyllia/Zoa tank :bigsmile:

Can't say SPS have been good to me, most of them have STNed on me, green birdnest doing very well, green acro, bonsai, and an aussie sps are recovering. Rest kicked it. Maybe SPS isn't made for me, at least until I get some upgrades


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Update:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to tweak your lights Bobby. Too much blue. Hard to make out details. Nice goby btw.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lmao lps use the bluer end of the spectum and white grows algea why tweak them when you can use and editing app and increase the warmth 

nice tank love that acan garden soo much


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The light isn't nearly as bad as this in real life, its just my phone camera and my pictures are edited to try to remove the blue tint


----------

